# Pre-Hearing Confrence



## Niteowl (Nov 6, 2004)

Can anyone tell me how long it takes from the time Civil Service receives the appeal form to the time of the pre-hearing conference with the municipality.


----------



## rreno11 (Sep 29, 2004)

a long time....


----------



## Niteowl (Nov 6, 2004)

Wonderful, should I prepare for retirement while I wait.


----------



## MCLEA (Jul 23, 2004)

Is it a bypass appeal or disciplinary appeal? For a bypass appeal (original appointment) expect to wait from 6-9 months - from the time of filing to the pre-hearing conference...Then expect to wait several months for the actual hearing. (I've seen a case where the actual hearing is 2 years after the PHC. ) It seems like the Commission is overworked and understaffed. 

Feel free to PM me if you need any assistance or helpful hints regarding civil service.


----------



## rreno11 (Sep 29, 2004)

so if you get hired do you get back pay for all the time it took to get through the appeals


----------



## MCLEA (Jul 23, 2004)

I've never heard of a back pay award from the Commission. Here's the best you can hope for: 

Pursuant to our powers of relief inherent in Chapter 310 of the Acts of 1993, we direct the Personnel Administrator to place the Appellant’s name at the top of the current list or, if necessary, revive his eligibility and place him at the top of the next requested certification so that the Appellant will be considered for the next appointment as a Permanent Police Officer with the _________ Police Department. Upon appointment to the position, the Appellant shall receive additional relief consisting of a retroactive seniority date to the date of the improper bypass.


----------



## Niteowl (Nov 6, 2004)

MCLEA-Does this mean that i will be placed at the top of the City list or the top the current civil service list. I was already at the top of the City list as I have been a reserve for the past 3 years.


----------



## MCLEA (Jul 23, 2004)

If you prevail, the Commission will order that your name be placed at the top of the eligible list for the position for which you were bypassed. 

For example: suppose you were bypassed for the position of Permanent Full Time Police Officer for the City of Boston. The order might look something like this: 

Therefore, pursuant to the powers inherent in Chapter 534 of the Acts of 1976, as amended by Chapter 310 of the Acts and Resolves of 1993, the Commission hereby grants equitable relief to the Appellant and orders the Human Resources Division to place the Appellant's name at the top of the current active certification list for the position of police officer in the Boston Police Department.


----------



## T4567 (Jan 26, 2003)

All that will happen is your name is placed at the top of the list for that dept. Next time they call for a list your name is number 1.


----------



## Niteowl (Nov 6, 2004)

T4567-Does this give them the chance to by-pass me or do they have no choice but to hire me. Also, I received my pre-hearing date paperwork yesterday, WOW end of March.


----------



## fizzarley (Jan 31, 2005)

Nightowl:

How long did it take for you to hear back about your pre-hearing? Thanks!

Pete


----------



## Niteowl (Nov 6, 2004)

Pete, I sent you an e-mail.


----------

